# Skervesen Raptor 7 String Build



## haieb (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys,

I ordered a Skervesen 7 months ago and I just wanted to share this with you guys. And probably some dudes can get a feel about the current build speed at Skervesen.

Specs:

- Raptor model with raptor headstock
- NTB
- stained poplar burl top
- Swamp ash body
- 5 piece rosewood-ebony neck
- Macassar ebony fretboard
- 26,5" scale
- Floyd rose
- BKP Aftermath pickups with camo covers
- Ivoroid binding (neck and headstock)
- Black binding (body)
- World domination mod
- Luminlay side dots
- Stainless steel frets
- Hipshot locking tuners

Will add the images I received later!


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 27, 2014)

Has construction started?


----------



## DredFul (Oct 27, 2014)

Burl poplaaaaar!

Can't wait


----------



## haieb (Oct 27, 2014)

ok here are the pictures! First pic received in may. Second one received mid oktober.






Finished inlays. It's an arabic one.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmm, this seems like that point in time where ol' Skervy would benefit from slowing down on taking orders. I really want someone to start setting an example in the world of custom guitar building, because the build times that are the standard in this profession are completely off the rocker.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 27, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Hmm, this seems like that point in time where ol' Skervy would benefit from slowing down on taking orders. I really want someone to start setting an example in the world of custom guitar building, because the build times that are the standard in this profession are completely off the rocker.



I think in a business where orders fluctuate as much as they do it's best for business to stockpile them while you can so you know you'll have work in X months and not be waiting because you closed the list and they got an ___ instead. 

But, at a certain point people need to learn to just say no and let someone else get a piece of the action. A single guitar can be build in 2-3 weeks if one person works on it full time, and that includes glueing and finish curing.

It's kinda sad they didnt do anything but glue on a board and carve a neck in 4.5 months...It's barely 4 hours of work.


----------



## haieb (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry the host always rotate the pic like that after uploading it 






I didn't know that they add a back layer when ordering a NTB + Floyd. I was surprised but they answered really quick this time. 
I like it, but forgot to ask what type of wood it is. It looks like rosewood, am I right?


----------



## Killemall1983 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks like bolivian rosewood/ pau ferro.


----------



## Amanita (Oct 31, 2014)

yup. santos rosewood/pau ferro.


----------



## haieb (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay guys! I got some new pictures for you. 
I am pretty happy with the results and can't wait to see the top in color.


----------



## haieb (Nov 18, 2014)

I just noticed yesterday that I ordered black binding on the body, but on the picture it was iveroid or white. So I wrote an email. 
A few minutes ago I just got this picture back with this message: "body binding is ivoroid? where? "






I was really surprised and pleased about them beeing that fast and cool about it. They deserve some beer


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a little mistake when they make the resolution timely and painless. Good stuff.

The guitar is looking great.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks a lot better in black!

And really, it only takes an hour or two to replace binding (just run the binding bit in the router again, and glue on the new stuff) but that definitely would knock a few stars off the rating if they just ignored you. So props to them!

PS: Stupid question, but did they do the headstock?


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 18, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> Looks a lot better in white!





That black binding wins.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Nov 18, 2014)

Prophetable said:


> That black binding wins.



I edited it....my fingers and mind were not in sync for that one!


----------



## Amanita (Nov 19, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> Looks a lot better in black!
> 
> And really, it only takes an hour or two to replace binding (just run the binding bit in the router again, and glue on the new stuff) but that definitely would knock a few stars off the rating if they just ignored you. So props to them!
> 
> PS: Stupid question, but did they do the headstock?



the headstock is in ivoroid as per spec.
i've noticed before that your way of working is a bit different than ours, but i'd like to ask you. did you ever bind an NTB guitar with a drop top?

Michal


----------



## haieb (Nov 19, 2014)

Prophetable said:


> Nothing wrong with a little mistake when they make the resolution timely and painless. Good stuff.
> 
> The guitar is looking great.


Yes, nothing wrong with a little mistake.  That was professionally solved tho. Yeah thx! The guitar is indeed looking great. 



JuliusJahn said:


> PS: Stupid question, but did they do the headstock?


The headstock and the fretboard binding is ivoroid, just like I wanted it. 

Anyway props to them!


----------



## Nag (Nov 22, 2014)

neck through, baritone, floyd rose ? you gotta be kidding me, I'ma steal that when it's done.


----------



## haieb (Dec 1, 2014)

Are you ready for some new pictures? 

Just got the stained top picture today and what should I say? 

This one is without a coat:





This one is with the first coat of finish applied:





What do you think guys? I love it


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 1, 2014)

Oiski poiski!!


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Dec 1, 2014)

Daaaamnnn


----------



## Black43 (Dec 1, 2014)

Futher Mucker, that thing's looking sharp. That colour... Mmmmm.


----------



## russmuller (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh my god, that stain!!!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Dec 2, 2014)

Amazing. I've always had a thing for any sort of see-thru green.


----------



## AliceLG (Dec 2, 2014)

Why is there just one hole for electronics? if you're getting the world domination mod there should be 3, right?


----------



## haieb (Dec 2, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> Why is there just one hole for electronics? if you're getting the world domination mod there should be 3, right?



Same thoughts, I asked them after they sent me the picture with the binding/top and they replied that the holes will be there in time. I am just wondering why they are doing it after the stain and coat, but who am I to to judge about their process. I can trust these guys  

Cheers from Wolfsburg dude ;D


----------



## AliceLG (Dec 2, 2014)

haieb said:


> Same thoughts, I asked them after they sent me the picture with the binding/top and they replied that the holes will be there in time. I am just wondering why they are doing it after the stain and coat, but who am I to to judge about their process. I can trust these guys
> 
> Cheers from Wolfsburg dude ;D



Well look at that! We're practically neighbors 

Yeah that's weird, drilling after finish is usually a no-no.


----------



## haieb (Feb 4, 2015)

I am so excited!!


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 5, 2015)

Holy Balls. 

That looks fantastic! 

Love the fret-markers too. Not seen any like that before and I'm a big fan!


----------



## haieb (Feb 6, 2015)

Neilzord said:


> Holy Balls.
> 
> That looks fantastic!
> 
> Love the fret-markers too. Not seen any like that before and I'm a big fan!



Thanks! I loved the fret markers of the ESP horizon, but I wanted to make them a little more subtle, so I had this Idea


----------



## Thall My Circuits (Feb 6, 2015)

This thread is amazing. I'm considering ordering a raptor myself, but I'm not fully settled on specs. I have a few questions if you don't mind.
How did you send payment for this guitar? Paypal?
What color stain is that?
Are fret inlays included in the price?
Once your basic order form was submitted, were you given options for different pickups? Did a different pickup set cost more?
Was a case included in the price?


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 6, 2015)

Staplers for fret markers? well thats original .. jokes aside looking real sharp my friend! All the options seem to compliment each other, and that stain! awesome colour.


----------



## haieb (Feb 11, 2015)

Thall My Circuits said:


> This thread is amazing. I'm considering ordering a raptor myself, but I'm not fully settled on specs. I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> How did you send payment for this guitar? Paypal?
> What color stain is that?
> Are fret inlays included in the price?
> ...


Thanks! 
Well first I would say, you should take a look on the quotation form on the official Skervesen site, i you didn't already.
I did the payment via bank transfer. 40% deposit and then the rest when the guitar is finished. 
The stain is with a slight burst and a satin finish. You can tell them the color and what you want. I gave them a photoshopped picture of my top, it worked perfectly and it was exactly how I described it. Give them some reference pictures and you will be good to go! 
They charged me a little extra for these fret inlays, but not worth mentioning(2% of the price). The price will depends on how much effort they will need to put in, so the charge can differ.
About the pickups: I don't know tbh. If you submit something, you shouldn't expect them to change it, cause they could probably already ordered them. But I don't think that they wouldn't use different pickups if you tell them early enough.
The case is an up charge of 100.
All in all you can customize it like you want, just tell them what you wish and they will talk about if it is possible or not and how much it will cost. Polite guys, so don't be afraid to ask, but keep in mind that you'll have to wait 1-2 weeks for an answer.


----------



## TommyG (Feb 11, 2015)

That thing looks like perfection to me....

Enjoy!


----------



## Thall My Circuits (Feb 11, 2015)

haieb said:


> Thanks!
> Well first I would say, you should take a look on the quotation form on the official Skervesen site, i you didn't already.
> I did the payment via bank transfer. 40% deposit and then the rest when the guitar is finished.
> The stain is with a slight burst and a satin finish. You can tell them the color and what you want. I gave them a photoshopped picture of my top, it worked perfectly and it was exactly how I described it. Give them some reference pictures and you will be good to go!
> ...


I appreciate all the help. I have gone through the order form and I think I'm pretty set on options, I'll just have to ask the guys about a few things and finalize a price. Thank you!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 15, 2015)

Btw just a question.. has anyone used the world dom mod? I'm wondering how well teh acoustic setting actualy sounds.


----------



## haieb (Feb 16, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> Btw just a question.. has anyone used the world dom mod? I'm wondering how well teh acoustic setting actualy sounds.



I didn't hear it either and I can't wait to try it out. I personally think it is something like the 2 PU coil splitted mixed together but It is just my guess. I will probably put up a little "review" for you guys or at least give you a sound clip showing it


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 16, 2015)

haieb said:


> I didn't hear it either and I can't wait to try it out. I personally think it is something like the 2 PU coil splitted mixed together but It is just my guess. I will probably put up a little "review" for you guys or at least give you a sound clip showing it


 
Thanks! would appreciate it, and Im assuming your right about the pu.. not sure how else they could get that sound w/o a piezo or whatnot.


----------



## Thall My Circuits (Feb 16, 2015)

From what I've heard, Skervs are pretty notorious for being loud (acoustically)

They may have a special circuit wired up that uses the pickups more like a mic and picks up that sound


----------



## Heroooh (Feb 17, 2015)

> Btw just a question.. has anyone used the world dom mod? I'm wondering how well teh acoustic setting actualy sounds.



The Acoustic mod was awesome, added plenty of different tones. Imo Acoustic mod is a bit misleading as a name, it doesnt really make an acoustic like sound but it makes awesome clean tones I actually played live with the acoustic mod while using a tight metal sound so its pretty versatile.


----------



## haieb (Feb 20, 2015)

So today I got something really interesting 







I opened it and WOW! Dat thing is a beauty  I had just some minutes to play with it, cause I had to go to work, but all I can say is: this thing is a beast! It felt and played awesome! 
I fired up my axe fx and began to browse some of my presets with it. Without any tweaking, it already sounded amazing. I was a bit shocked about the sustain and I can't wait to get more time to play with this masterpiece 
One crappy phone pic for you. I will take some better ones in the next days and I will give a review after getting the full impression


----------



## Thall My Circuits (Feb 20, 2015)

You got the World Dom Mod right? Did you select the push/pull knob over a 3-way switch?


----------



## haieb (Feb 20, 2015)

Thall My Circuits said:


> You got the World Dom Mod right? Did you select the push/pull knob over a 3-way switch?



I made a mistake and forgot to confirm putting in the WDM but they were very polite and put in this mod for me after finishing the guitar. Normally you'll have 1 push/pull and 2 3-way switches but Maciek told me that he made his personal guitar like this too(1p/p and 1 3-way).
I have 6 different sounds, you would have 6 too without the mod and if I am not wrong 9(??) with the mod(1p/p and 2 3-way). Or is the potentiometer in the normal WDM not a push/pull??
All I can say is that these 6 sound awesome! I think the acoustic mod is the middle switch with the potentiometer pulled, cause it sounds very rich and full, but i am not quite sure 


EDIT: I found these information in another thread. WDM: two 3-way
switches for normal, acoustic and coil split sound. You can have it also as
push pull vol knob and one 3-way switch.


----------



## Thall My Circuits (Feb 20, 2015)

You're right. You can have a total of 9 sounds having the 3 options of the WDM in addition to the 3-way pickup selection. However, replacing the 3-way pickup selector with a 2-way push/pull know eliminates the option of splitting the neck/bridge and thus robs you of 3 sounds. However, I think you have more than enough, plus the lack of switches is very aesthetically pleasing. Beautiful guitar man! Can't wait for more pics and a video


----------



## Renkenstein (Feb 20, 2015)

That is a mighty fine lookin fiddle you've got there. Grats!


----------



## DeathChord (Feb 20, 2015)

HNGD that's really sweet.


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 1, 2015)

After making your 40% deposit, or after the final payment, have you received any receipt for the money transfer? Is Skervesen giving receipts?
And to be on the topis...dude, congrats for the guitar, looks beyond awesome! yet another work of art from Skervesen magic luthiers


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 1, 2015)

.... dude, gorgeous.. Skeevs is killing it


----------



## JLesher6505 (Mar 2, 2015)

What a burled beauty. Killer guitar man


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 2, 2015)

great looking top


----------



## haieb (Mar 2, 2015)

Vladissonance said:


> After making your 40% deposit, or after the final payment, have you received any receipt for the money transfer? Is Skervesen giving receipts?
> And to be on the topis...dude, congrats for the guitar, looks beyond awesome! yet another work of art from Skervesen magic luthiers



No I didn't get any but they emailed me when the money arrived successfully 


Thanks guys! The guitar is really nice so far. Will upload a sound demo and hopefully some pictures this week


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 2, 2015)

they make incredible guitars, but the waiting time for answering the emails and the fact that they do not give receipts...not to professional, reminds me of the episode in South Park with the TV company rubbing the nipples. 
Anyway, enjoy your guitar, looking foreword to see and here a video with it. I am waiting for mine to be finished as well...just another 6-7 months to go, and hope to receive a receipt from them as well.


----------



## jayeshrc (Mar 3, 2015)

Vladissonance said:


> *company rubbing the nipples. *



wtf?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Mar 3, 2015)

jayeshrc said:


> wtf?



for those who don't get it:


----------



## Vladissonance (Mar 3, 2015)

hehe, just making a joke there. skervesen replyed and they will send a receipt.


----------



## haieb (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry, I am pretty busy atm, but I made some random pictures and finally managed to upload them. 




































Sound samples coming soon!


----------



## Samark (Mar 13, 2015)

That's incredible!


----------



## Yianni54 (Mar 13, 2015)

Vladissonance said:


> skervesen replyed and they will send a receipt.



Even if they sent you a receipt what's that going to do for you?

Their in Poland bro and you are in Ireland. If they stiff you are you going to hire an attorney and try and get your money back?? LOL

This is a trust business. You either trust them or not. The best thing we as buyers have is this forum. If they don't produce/deliver then people will know about it and it will spread like wild fire on these forums and many others. 

I've talked to Maciek on the phone and these guys are good guys. I could be wrong but I'm usually not a bad judge of character. 

My Skervy should be here in another month or so. NGD soon.


----------



## Yianni54 (Mar 13, 2015)

HNGD!!! Gorgeous top!


----------



## dimitrio (Mar 16, 2015)

Love that pics in the sun. Fantastic guitar!


----------



## haieb (May 9, 2015)

Finally, I could record a quick demonstration for the World domination mod. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/souhaieb-el-azizi/bkp-world-domination-mod-skervesen[/SC]

Have a great day


----------

